# LOL: Adriana Lastra declara la "Alarma Antifascista"



## Lego. (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Mar 2022)

Buff, hace años tenía un polvo, está totalmente charificada


----------



## Lego. (10 Mar 2022)

cortesía de @acitisuJ


----------



## acitisuJ (10 Mar 2022)

Menuda hijadeputa totalitaria y antidemocrática


----------



## Triyuga (10 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> cortesía de @acitisuJ



Seran manifestaciones contra la Democracia


----------



## Lego. (10 Mar 2022)

jajajjaja EL PUTO CULO EN LLAMAS jajajjajajajajja

Disfrutad:


----------



## juster (10 Mar 2022)

LO QUE ESA PUTA COMUNISTA DIGA ME LA TRAE FLOJA !!!!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (10 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## birdland (10 Mar 2022)

Es un milagro que sea capaz de hablar y no cagarse a la vez ….


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



En ningún país de Europa gobiernan los comunistas junto con terroristas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Mar 2022)

Rojos cagandonos en la boca y nacionalpagafantas jijijajeando


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Luftwuaje (10 Mar 2022)

Vete a comerle la polla de terrorista a Otegi, hija de la gran puta.


----------



## kabeljau (10 Mar 2022)

Que conste que España tiene 22 ministrejos y 1200 asesores por culpa del Putin.


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>




​


----------



## kabeljau (10 Mar 2022)

¿Se sabe ya en qué teles va a salir el culebrón del psicópata y si será con gente del cine bodrio?


----------



## Donald-Trump (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Silvia Charo (10 Mar 2022)

Me encantaría probar esos melones.


----------



## Freedomfighter (10 Mar 2022)

Esa pedazo de RATA tiene su público SUBNORMAL y lo sabe, ¿no os dais cuenta como interpreta el papel de "persona herida" por culpa de que Franco en forma de VOX ha vuelto a renacer en España?, que pedazo de puta está hecha y que mala es, pero mala MALA......


----------



## Donald-Trump (10 Mar 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Esa pedazo de RATA tiene su público SUBNORMAL y lo sabe, ¿no os dais cuenta como interpreta el papel de "persona herida" por culpa de que Franco en forma de VOX ha vuelto a renacer en España?, que pedazo de puta está hecha y que mala es, pero mala MALA......



Una analfabeta funcional que cobra 5000 euros mes.


----------



## rejon (10 Mar 2022)

Los representantes de PSOE (Lastra y Simancas) junto a los de Bildu.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Mar 2022)

Le han crecido las tetas o es mi imaginación warra?


----------



## Schenker (10 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> jajajjaja EL PUTO CULO EN LLAMAS jajajjajajajajja
> 
> Disfrutad:



Ahora me enfado y no respiro


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Sesino6 (10 Mar 2022)

Me nutre hasta límites insospechados


----------



## Boba Fet II (10 Mar 2022)

Parece una puta mora de mierda pero en forma de charo de la PSOE.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (10 Mar 2022)

está fumada?


----------



## rejon (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sr Julian (10 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> jajajjaja EL PUTO CULO EN LLAMAS jajajjajajajajja
> 
> Disfrutad:



Ya hemos pasao


----------



## cerero (10 Mar 2022)

Si les cabrea tanto, es porque la derecha lo está haciendo bien. El día que el PP se mentalice y haga esto en todas partes a a más de uno le da un patatús.


----------



## kabeljau (10 Mar 2022)

Cada vez que veo retrato del Simancas pienso en un bicho sin pescuezo.


----------



## Llorón (10 Mar 2022)

Ayayayayy que la democracia con lo que no gusta no es tan buena.


----------



## kabeljau (10 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien puede poner fotos de los caretos de la secta hoy?


----------



## AMP (10 Mar 2022)

Perro Sánchez ya ha dado la orden... de acelerar la apertura de cuentas opacas en paraísos fiscales y poner la malversación de fondos públicos en boga de ariete. 

¡Se nos acaba el tiempo, compañeros y compañeras!


----------



## DonCrisis (10 Mar 2022)

La estrategia de la izquierda de poner a Vox como malvada extrema derecha fascista opresora se ha tornado demasiado ridícula. Lo peor de todo es que millones de subnormales se lo creen.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> cortesía de @acitisuJ



Ya empiezan. La mayoría ha votado PP+VOX pero jamás lo aceptarán. En cambio, pactar con terroristas, de los que te vuelan la cabeza de verdad, eso está bien.









Sánchez afirma que el PP "pagará caro" su pacto con Vox en Castilla y León


El presidente del Gobierno considera que el acuerdo es “una pésima noticia” y advierte de que tanto para la democracia española como para los populares




www.sport.es


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> La estrategia de la izquierda de poner a Vox como malvada extrema derecha fascista opresora se ha tornado demasiado ridícula. Lo peor de todo es que millones de subnormales se lo creen.



Si votan izmierda poco más se puede esperar de ellos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Mar 2022)

Buenas tetas


----------



## Nicors (10 Mar 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Buff, hace años tenía un polvo, está totalmente charificada



Joder que lo digas tú que te van los engendros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Ya hemos pasao



Que les den mucho por culo. El pueblo ha hablado. Que se vayan acostumbrando.


----------



## rejon (10 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya empiezan. La mayoría ha votado PP+VOX pero jamás lo aceptarán. En cambio, pactar con terroristas, de los que te vuelan la cabeza de verdad, eso está bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando los de Vox vayan disparando a la nuca de la gente por la calle, los del PSOE podran intentar ir por ahí dando lecciones. 

Hasta entonces, cerrad la boca.


----------



## kabeljau (10 Mar 2022)

Traga, Adriana, solo vales para esto.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 Mar 2022)

menuda CHARO


----------



## CaraCortada (10 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



Se adivinan buenas tetas, lo demás prescindible


----------



## rejon (10 Mar 2022)

El pacto de Castilla y León ha disparado las acciones de Hemoal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cuando los de Vox vayan disparando a la nuca de la gente por la calle, los del PSOE podran intentar ir por ahí dando lecciones.
> 
> Hasta entonces, cerrad la boca.



¿Pero qué dices SUBNORMAL? ¿Has leído bien mi mensaje?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (10 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Rojos cagandonos en la boca y nacionalpagafantas jijijajeando



ya te digo, no tiene gracia
que la tia, que es politica, diga chorradas pues vale
pero lo de los procuradores, pues como para fiarse de ellos, asi tal cual suena

ademas los de extema hipermegaderecha pactaron con quien fuese porque tenian suficientes votos para que sumase, que votos no tenian precisamente pocos, no fue por arte de magia, fue porque la gente les ha votado. Si no son capaces ni de entender eso no deberian tener ese puesto


----------



## rejon (10 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Pero qué dices SUBNORMAL? ¿Has leído bien mi mensaje?



No iba dirigido a ti soplapollas...iba dirigido a los socialistas,que ni para leer sirves.


----------



## nelsoncito (10 Mar 2022)

La gorrina botijera llorando por el gobierno de Vox mientras su partiducho pacta con partidos terroristas.

   

Esta escoria feminazi tiene todavía mucho, mucho barro por tragar.

Vox va a hacer mucha pupita en el gobierno de CyL.

Empezando por tocar "el género". Ideología criminal intacta desde hace 18 años que solo ha mutado para expandirse y hacerse más injusto y aberrante. Ya hemos llegado al límite. Ahora se trata de castigar severísimamente a la nauseabunda escoria feminazi y progresista..

Se acabó el tiempo de las palabritas. Ha llegado el momento de pasar a la acción.

Muchos culos progres echarán sangre.


----------



## Visilleras (10 Mar 2022)

Con esta música de fondo quedaría mejor:


----------



## rejon (10 Mar 2022)

Ay Adriana!!!!Es mejor gobernar con toda la escoria que odia a España, indepes, podemitas, bildutarras, en fin, tú a lo tuyo que así os va


----------



## wopa (10 Mar 2022)

Va puesta. Emporrada.


----------



## rejon (10 Mar 2022)

La extrema derecha ha entrado en el Gobierno de Castilla y León porque ya no hay nadie como el Chepas que era el único capaz de plantarle cara al fascismo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (10 Mar 2022)

*TODAVIA HAY SUBNORMALES QUE DICEN QUE VOTAR NO SIRVE DE NADA*


----------



## kabeljau (10 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien sabe si la Bote-laca ha felicitado a VOX Castilla y Leós?


----------



## rejon (10 Mar 2022)

Lo mejor de VOX en el Gobierno de Castilla y León son las lágrimas de progre.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> jajajjaja EL PUTO CULO EN LLAMAS jajajjajajajajja
> 
> Disfrutad:



Democráticos y tolerantes...


----------



## undescontrol (10 Mar 2022)

Esta vaga que no ha trabajado ni estudiado en su vida, sacó el bachiller repitiendo y con 18 años se afilió al PSOE mirad donde ha llegado.
Saludos.


----------



## Juan Niebla (10 Mar 2022)

quien es el calvo este con cara de cochinillo que cada vez que lo veo se me pone la sangre negra? otro suciata parasito hijo de puta?


----------



## TercioVascongado (10 Mar 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> quien es el calvo este con cara de cochinillo que cada vez que lo veo se me pone la sangre negra?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977758




Rafael Simancas. No sé a quién se la chupa pero sigue ocupando poltronas grandes a pesar de encadenar eternos fracasos.


----------



## Juan Niebla (10 Mar 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Rafael Simancas. No sé a quién se la chupa pero sigue ocupando poltronas grandes a pesar de encadenar eternos fracasos.




de la pesoe, no? con esa cara de hijo de puta no creo equivocarme


----------



## rejon (10 Mar 2022)

Los que critican el gobierno de coalición entre Vox y PP en Castilla y León son los mismos que aprueban al gobierno de comunistas, separatistas y pro-etarras que está hundiendo España como nunca antes vimos.


----------



## Covaleda (10 Mar 2022)

Su bilis me nutre sobremanera.


----------



## TercioVascongado (10 Mar 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> de la pesoe, no? con esa cara de hijo de puta no creo equivocarme




PSOE Madrid.


----------



## Juan Niebla (10 Mar 2022)

le tendrian que hacer un taharruskr una manada de moromierdas


----------



## rafasx (10 Mar 2022)

Éstas actitudes de la izmierda son un aliciente extra para votar a Vox.
Les gustaría ningunear a millones de personas pero no lo van a conseguir.
Qué se jodan, en poco tiempo Vox en muchos más gobiernos.


----------



## OvEr0n (10 Mar 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Buff, hace años tenía un polvo, está totalmente charificada



Se ha convertido en una tanqueta. Imfollabla!


----------



## rejon (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (10 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



No se si da asco, pena o simplemente pasar de escucha idioteces.


----------



## rejon (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Von Rudel (10 Mar 2022)

después no tiene remilgos de darle armas a neonazis?.








La izquierda es el enemigo, y tenemos que destruirlos en todos los frentes, sin piedad.


----------



## klon (10 Mar 2022)

mal dia para ella.


----------



## elviajero (10 Mar 2022)

Posiblemente no sean buenas noticias, de que vamos a vivir si estos de la extremaderecha nos quitan las subvenciones.

Pero bueno, si no tocan las subvenciones de las que vivimos, por mi perfecto y si las aumentan hasta los voto.


----------



## reconvertido (10 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



La tapona esta soltando sandeces, y sobre todo CRIMINALIZANDO LOS VOTOS DE MILLONES DE ESPAÑOLES:
Es decir, COMETIENDO DELITOS DE ODIO.
Esta va repartiendo carnés de demócrata a los suyos.
Como TODOS LOS COMUNISTAS; los únicos demócratas son los suyos.
El resto somos fascistas.

Es una auténtica psicópata, aparte de delincuente.

Y una INÚTIL SIN FORMACIÓN:








Adriana Lastra - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




She started the studies of cultural anthropology but she did not finish the career.

Ni para peluquera vale.

Hay que expusalrles de los puestos de diputados mediante los votos.
Son tarados enfermos mentales peligrosos.


----------



## Volkova (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Mar 2022)

Genial, más publicidad y votos para VOX.


----------



## fluffy (10 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> jajajjaja EL PUTO CULO EN LLAMAS jajajjajajajajja
> 
> Disfrutad:



Bueno. Han demostrado que siguen sin tener clase ni educación.


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Lego. dijo:
> 
> 
> >
> ...






Lastra culpa a Vox de la amenaza a Maroto por su discurso del odio​

26 abr 2021

*Europa Press*

La vicesecretaria general del PSOE y portavoz en el Congreso, Adriana Lastra, ha denunciado este lunes durante un mitin que amenazas como la que ha recibido la ministra de Industria, Comercio y Turismo, Reyes Maroto, de una navaja ensangrentada, se producen por los "discurso de odio" como los de Vox, y ha avisado además al PP de que la "indiferencia es criminal". (Fuente: PSOE)


BOOOM, DETENIDOS dos ESCOLTAS de PABLO IGLESIAS por agredir a agentes en el mitin de VOX en VALLECAS



acitisuJ dijo:


> *La ocultación es complicidad
> 
> Nuestro hecho diferencial es que en España el matonismo y la violencia contra la oposición está inducido, justificado e incluso organizado por los partidos que forman el Gobierno de España*
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## meusac (10 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



Menuda fantasma está hecha


----------



## Freedomfighter (10 Mar 2022)

Donald-Trump dijo:


> Una analfabeta funcional que cobra 5000 euros mes.




5.000 euros se los gasta esa puta en una cena con sus camaradas etarras


----------



## Felson (10 Mar 2022)

Dice Lastra que la ultraderecha vuelve a gobernar 40 años después. Hace cuarenta años gobernaba el PSOE. Ya llaman ultraderecha a cualquier cosa, hasta a sí mismos. Patético por el estético y por lo ético.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (10 Mar 2022)

Yo la única alarma que tengo activada es la del móvil


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (10 Mar 2022)

ANALFABETA Con mayúsculas.


----------



## Kbkubito (10 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



Jódete zorra hija de puta,que nos habéis arruinado,vosotros y los sindicalistas comegambas.
Y cuando termines de joderte,muerete.


----------



## Kbkubito (10 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los representantes de PSOE (Lastra y Simancas) junto a los de Bildu.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977532



Los asesinos se entienden entre ellos.


----------



## Putler (10 Mar 2022)

¿Os imagináis que es el propio PSOE el que a tiranteces logra una nueva guerra civil? J-jaja, eso sería una locura, ¿no? J-jaja...


----------



## sinosuke (10 Mar 2022)

Se viene otro golpe de estado como el de 1934 dado por el PSOE....


.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (10 Mar 2022)

¿Han dado un golpe de estado?

Ah, no, es que se queja porque no han sumado sufragios suficientes!. Pues te jodes charo!


----------



## Vanatico (11 Mar 2022)

Federico dijo la semana pasada que se la esta zumbando Barbon,el Presidente de Asturias.


----------



## rejon (11 Mar 2022)

Adriana Lastra llama "el pacto de la vergüenza" al acuerdo PP-VOX. Y lo dice ella, que se sentó, negoció y pactó con Bildu, un partido que no condena a ETA y tiene ¡terroristas en sus filas! Aquí, con los bildutarras, sonriendo sin ningún pudor.


----------



## perrosno (11 Mar 2022)

¿Dónde se ha dejado la fregona?


----------



## Vanatico (11 Mar 2022)

Mirad,mirad.
Lo veis,que Federico en su seccion de "La cronica rosa" tiene muy buenos contactos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Mar 2022)

Qué cubanas más buenas tiene que hacer.


----------



## rejon (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vanatico (11 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Qué cubanas más buenas tiene que hacer.


----------



## tunante (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## PORRON (11 Mar 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Que conste que España tiene 22 ministrejos y 1200 asesores por culpa del Putin.



Y esto lo dice la gentuza que se apoya en podemos en erc y bildu. Pero los votantes del psoe tienen cerebro? La pregunta es en serio.


----------



## Abrojo (11 Mar 2022)

Venga Adri, zámpate la tarrina de helado straciatella del frigo a ver si se te quita el sofoco


----------



## Gotthard (11 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



Y lo que te queda por ver bonita. Os habeis buscado la ruina con tanto feminismo e imposicion cultural. Ahora le toca el turno a la derecha. Y digo derecha, porque en España, por suerte o por desgracia, ni hay ultraderecha ni se la espera.


----------



## Gotthard (11 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> jajajjaja EL PUTO CULO EN LLAMAS jajajjajajajajja
> 
> Disfrutad:



Verdaderos totalitarios de mierda. Aparte de paletos maleducados.


----------



## ischainyn (11 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



me parece que esta aún no se ha dado cuenta que eso ya no funcina, que ya lo han quemado bastante


----------



## PORRON (11 Mar 2022)

VOX (@vox_es) twitteó: https://t.co/Waqz7llsnK


----------



## Decipher (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Rompehuevos (11 Mar 2022)

algo debe de funcionar ese discurso para subnormales si siguen tirando de el


----------



## keler (11 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> jajajjaja EL PUTO CULO EN LLAMAS jajajjajajajajja
> 
> Disfrutad:



Es una vergüenza. Les niegan la mano a miles de votantes de ambas formaciones. Algo tan básico y que refleja la educación. Y que haya que seguir pagando a esta gente sin honor ni educación para tocarse el coño en un escaño...


----------



## CommiePig (11 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



y la alarma antiLERDA?

socialkomunista random: inútil, irracional, vaga, escala follandose al jefe del partido de noche - se las da de diJJna de día, sectaria fanática, sin vida laboral fuera del partido,...una joyita


----------



## CommiePig (11 Mar 2022)

Rompehuevos dijo:


> algo debe de funcionar ese discurso para subnormales si siguen tirando de el



a pesar de todo lo que ha pasado y pasa, aún una mayoria cree en el irracional y cinico socialismo

asi nos...


----------



## Kabraloka (11 Mar 2022)

ahh pues si adriana lastra está en contra, algo bueno debe tener ese pacto.
Que sigan así, lastra, irene monterito y cia son fábricas de votantes de vox

a lo mejor hasta son agentes infiltradas...


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (11 Mar 2022)

A la nómina no le harán tantos ascos. Que hipocresía señor mío. Si tanto asco les da que no juren el cargo y que se queden en su puta casa o se busquen la vida TRABAJANDO


----------



## A.Daimiel (11 Mar 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Federico dijo la semana pasada que se la esta zumbando Barbon,el Presidente de Asturias.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978069



A Barbón no le van las mujeres, chatines. Y menos el congrio de la Lastras


----------



## The5643ar (11 Mar 2022)

Eso tiene un nombre: Hacer la cobra.


----------



## Nicors (11 Mar 2022)

¿Al final terminó el bachillerato?


----------



## gabrielo (11 Mar 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> ahh pues si adriana lastra está en contra, algo bueno debe tener ese pacto.
> Que sigan así, lastra, irene monterito y cia son fábricas de votantes de vox
> 
> a lo mejor hasta son agentes infiltradas...



gente infiltrada no es alguien que estudio con la lastra me dijo que en su vida vio a alguien tan desastroso como estudiante y es que la tía sacaba en el instituto cero como catedrales.

abra que meter a los maestros que tuvo en la egb en la cárcel por prevaricación porque creo que era increíble el nivel de bajo que tenia esa tía


----------



## Juanchufri (11 Mar 2022)

El reverso tenebroso de Cospedal.


----------



## MAUSER (11 Mar 2022)

FASCISTA


----------



## gabrielo (11 Mar 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> El reverso tenebroso de Cospedal.
> Ver archivo adjunto 978467



esta muchísimo mejor la cospedal con 60 años que Adriana lastra con 40


----------



## CommiePig (11 Mar 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> FASCISTA
> Ver archivo adjunto 978475



feixichistas malos malÍsimos


----------



## CommiePig (11 Mar 2022)

tunante dijo:


>



ve fascistas, donde no los hay; no ve fascistas, donde los hay







la mejor ceguera es la del tipo hipócrita


----------



## rejon (11 Mar 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> ve fascistas, donde no los hay; no ve fascistas, donde los hay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mejor pactar con los comunistas de Podemos, los proetarras de Bildu, los golpistas de ERC, la derecha racista del PNV, la extrema derecha del 3% de JxCat, los pancatalanistas de Compromís.


----------



## Demi Grante (11 Mar 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Madafaca (11 Mar 2022)

A ver cuando declaran ala "Alerta Antigilipollas" para que se de ella por aludida.


----------



## rejon (11 Mar 2022)

Es lo que yo veo.


----------



## Javito68 (11 Mar 2022)

El Pis no se queja de esas manifestaciones en plena guerra de Ukrania, y si se quejaban de lo del sindicato Solidaridad?

Que poco disimulan! Y la vaina esta se queja del pacto con vox, y no se queja del pacto con los terroristas e independentistas.


----------



## kabeljau (11 Mar 2022)

Se le caen las tetas.


----------



## Skara (11 Mar 2022)

Esta pila triple AAA (Adriana Alarma Antifascista) no tiene voltaje democrático, pero ilumina con potencia las tinieblas ssocialistas. Declaraciones ilegítimas desde todo punto jurídico o moral. La pregunta es cómo están en el gobierno esta calaña. Fascio totalitario eres tú, Adiana.


----------



## cataubas (11 Mar 2022)

Alarma anti charo-analfabeta.-llevándoselo


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (11 Mar 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Buff, hace años tenía un polvo, está totalmente charificada



*¡¡¡PERO CON ESE PAR DE ... QUE SE LE MARCAN, YA SE SABE LO QUE PUNTÚA EN EL CURRICULUM SOCIALISTA!!!*


----------



## DonManuel (11 Mar 2022)

Joder, parece el principio de una peli de Batman.

"Por primera vez en la historia, el mal gobierna la ciudad de Gotham, de la mano del malvado Pingüino Feijoo. Llevábamos tiempo advirtiéndolo pero nadie le ha parado los pies al Pingüino y vamos a necesitar a Batman más que nunca."


----------



## Coviban (11 Mar 2022)

Yo declaro la alarma anticharista.


----------



## rejon (11 Mar 2022)

El PP ha cometido un error al gobernar con Vox en CyL. 

Así nunca le van a votar ni los socialistas ni los comunistas. 

No aprenden.


----------



## crash2012 (11 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



Mejor con etarras golpistas y FOLLARUSOS


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (11 Mar 2022)

Por que tanto miedo a Vox? , me consideró de izquierdas y no me da ningún miedo Vox de aqui a cuatro años se verá de lo que a sido capaz de hacer Vox que será más de lo mismo , o no.


----------



## rejon (11 Mar 2022)

#ÚLTIMAHORA: 

Adriana Lastra felicita a Vox por entrar en el gobierno de CyL y asegura que se trata de simple normalidad democrática.


----------



## SeñorLobo (11 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien sabe por qué Simancas oculta instintivamente *la nuca* en esta foto?








¿Son cosas mías, o parece que no tiene cuello y que sus ojos chillan de miedo?


----------



## rejon (11 Mar 2022)

Este día sí que fue un éxito, ¿verdad?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El PP ha cometido un error al gobernar con Vox en CyL.
> 
> Así nunca le van a votar ni los socialistas ni los comunistas.
> 
> No aprenden.



Al revés. Acaba de demostrar que no tiene reparo en hacerlo, y Perro sabe que no puede jugar con eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Mar 2022)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Por que tanto miedo a Vox? , me consideró de izquierdas y no me da ningún miedo Vox de aqui a cuatro años se verá de lo que a sido capaz de hacer Vox que será más de lo mismo , o no.



Es política hamijo. Vender miedo para que te voten a ti y para que tus rivales no pacten entre ellos.


----------



## rejon (11 Mar 2022)

Dice “Lastre” que CyL es la primera región europea gobernada por la extrema derecha. ¿Y Madrid? 

Dice “Lastre” que vuelve la extrema derecha 40 años después. Hace 40 años gobernaba González. 

De donde no hay no se puede sacar


----------



## rjimval (11 Mar 2022)

Ya podía sacarse al menos el bachillerato éste personaje o personaja. Suponiendo tenga la E. S. O. Pero para ser político con tener rollo ya les sirve


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Mar 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Buff, hace años tenía un polvo, está totalmente charificada



Ya, seguro que si una Txaro del SEPES te pone ojitos te la ventilas con furia porcina.


----------



## rejon (12 Mar 2022)

El PSOE incómodo con un Gobierno autonómico PP y Vox pero feliz gobernando España con los que les pegaban un tiro en la nuca a sus compañeros.


----------



## BudSpencer (12 Mar 2022)

Paro por las nubes, sueldos bajos, precios de la vivienda muy altos, costes energéticos disparados, inflación altísima, listas de espera en sanidad gigantescas y esta gente sale a manifestarse porque un partido ha entrado en un gobierno autonómico


----------



## EL BRAYAN (12 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



Joder como se ha puesto la Lastra. Más que Lastra ya es un lastre.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (12 Mar 2022)

Los de Vox son unos boyscout comparados con otros a los que el Gobierno -el suyo- está enviando lanza granadas y estiran el bracito en alto por la paz. Es que be beo toa.
No sé, señora, mire a ver si un Stepan Bandera iba vestido con un shari a lo Gandhi.


----------



## Teofrasto (12 Mar 2022)

Piensa acabar el bachillerato alguna vez?


----------



## derepen (12 Mar 2022)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Por que tanto miedo a Vox? , me consideró de izquierdas y no me da ningún miedo Vox de aqui a cuatro años se verá de lo que a sido capaz de hacer Vox que será más de lo mismo , o no.



Te lo explico.

El PSOE lleva muchos años metiendo a la gente en esta encrucijada:

1 En la política solo hay partidos de izquierdas o de derechas.

2. Nosotros somos de izquierdas y el resto son de derechas.

3. Los partidos de derechas vienen de Franco.

4. Franco era un dictador, como Hitler.

5. Hitler mataba a los judíos en las cámaras de gas.

Entonces, o votas al PSOE o eres una mala persona que quiere quemar a la gente en hornos. Y no hay más opciones, ¿Eres tú uno de esos asesinos? ¿A que no? Pues ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer, votar al PSOE.

Y mucha gente se traga esta mierda.


----------



## Triyuga (12 Mar 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Esa pedazo de RATA tiene su público SUBNORMAL y lo sabe, ¿no os dais cuenta como interpreta el papel de "persona herida" por culpa de que Franco en forma de VOX ha vuelto a renacer en España?, que pedazo de puta está hecha y que mala es, pero mala MALA......



Las malas lenguas dicen que cuando estaba de "trepa" en el PSOE asturiano, saltaba de un coche oficial a otro...
y que aun le quedan marcas en las rodillas...


----------



## octopodiforme (12 Mar 2022)

Ha vuelto la extrema derecha.

Estoy consternado, destrozado.


----------



## Raisuni (12 Mar 2022)

Como declare la alerta anti fascista la rata chepuda nos vamos a reir pero bien


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



VAga , gandula, floja, inútil que vive de parasitar, esta es la gente que se elige cada cuatro años, todo un *lastre.*


----------



## gabrielo (12 Mar 2022)

rjimval dijo:


> Ya podía sacarse al menos el bachillerato éste personaje o personaja. Suponiendo tenga la E. S. O. Pero para ser político con tener rollo ya les sirve



es peor que eso hubo gente sin estudios en el antiguo psoe bastante decentes uno Corcuera dimitió palabra china porque no le aprobaron la ley de seguridad otro celestino corbacho a pesar de ser un hombre sin estudios no fue mas de 5 de egb le veías un tío educado y que hablaba relativamente bien y no decía chorradas ,me acuerdo cuando zetapetas le metió de ministro de trabajo gestionar no sabría al menos daba ánimos y eso unido a la educación ,bien vestido y duchado y le veías siempre en traje y corbata al menos le veías trabajando en la empresa privada de conserje cobrando 1200 euros mes


----------



## kabeljau (12 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> VAga , gandula, floja, inútil que vive de parasitar, esta es la gente que se elige cada cuatro años, todo un *lastre.*



Jajajajajajaj....... Justo 40 años después (antes) estaba Felipe Gonzáles el de la extrema derecha. Hayyyyyyyyyyyy que me da el manguengue jajajajajajaja.


----------



## kabeljau (12 Mar 2022)

A ver ahora los CCOO y UGT de Castilla y León a quién se la chupan, irán andando a Madrid a por lefa.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> jajajjaja EL PUTO CULO EN LLAMAS jajajjajajajajja
> 
> Disfrutad:



Este vídeo resume perfectamente en una imagen la calaña y la falta de respeto por otras ideas que tienen los progres, cuando pierden no hay tolerancia ni "respect" que valga, lo que van exigiendo a los demás para ellos no vale....., además el no poder disimular su cabreo de forma tan infantil en un acto oficial (y permitiendo que sus rivales se cachondeen de ellos) demuestra que para ser progre es condición sine qua non ser completamente subnormal


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## CaCO3 (13 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



¿Que dice Nini Lastrum? Es que me da pereza escucharla.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Castilla y León en realidad VS Castilla y León en La Sexta.


----------



## fachacine (14 Mar 2022)

A ver si adelgaza esa foca


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

Adriana Lastra es de largo uno de los mayores males que padece la política en España. 

No hay declaración suya con la que no ponga todo perdido de bilis.


----------



## Manero empaque (29 Mar 2022)

Alerta antifascista, pero luego venga darle armas a nazis ukros, ¿verdad?

Ni Vox ni Azov! A ver si aprendemos algo de la historia, joder!


----------



## undescontrol (3 Abr 2022)

Habrá que hacerle a la analfabeta y estar prevenidos.


----------

